# anyone see one of these?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I took a pic of this at job were at. I'm guessing old doorbell transformer. 30's I think


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...and probable still works, they just don't make stuff like that anymore


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I took a pic of this at job were at. I'm guessing old doorbell transformer. 30's I think


Yup there are lots of those here..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ah*

aha nice

After working tirelessly, experimenting with combinations of steel and copper, applying his knowledge of mathematics, Thordarson produced a device to control electrical force, making this source of energy adaptable for America’s growing industrialization. He called his device a “transformer”.

In 1895, Chester H. Thordarson founded Thordarson Electric Manufacturing Company in Chicago, Illinois, becoming the first producer of industrial and commercial transformers. In its early years, Thordarson® patented more than 30 inventions for transformer design and manufacturing, including the still most popular form of laminations, the scrapless “E and I”.

Thordarson Meissner is very proud of the “quality” and “innovative” reputation that we have earned by meeting the ever-changing needs of our customers. Thordarson Meissner’s goal is to do things right the first time to always improve our products and quality. Our production facilities are Certification with International Standards Organization (ISO 9000) to be recognized as your World Class Supplier. Our designs range from the simplest of Filament transformer, to custom designs with tight tolerances required by the government, military, subcontractors, and manufacturers.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

Cletis said:


> aha nice
> 
> After working tirelessly, experimenting with combinations of steel and copper, applying his knowledge of mathematics, Thordarson produced a device to control electrical force, making this source of energy adaptable for Americas growing industrialization. He called his device a transformer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the story.. ; > /


----------

